# Lap Guitar Playing (known as August Rush style) free Running - Tony Haven



## bandof41 (Jan 26, 2012)

My performance of tony havens - free running
This is played with a guitar on my lap
It's a different and rare style of guitar playing
I hope you like it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDpeu...el_video_title 

__________________
This is how I play guitar!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. This guy here did pretty good from the lap as well

[video=youtube;acD6Yy_FeDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acD6Yy_FeDk&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

This guys kills me:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WziNY2OqSkI&feature=related


----------

